# Katie - Physiotherapeutin aus Leidenschaft ?! - 15x



## Hotcharlie (4 Okt. 2006)

Bin ja z.Zt. aufgrund einer Sportverletzung ziemlich gehandicapped. Hiermit will ich zeigen, dass so ein Handicap nicht nur Nachteile hat. Mit meiner neuen Physiotherapeutin arbeite ich täglich ....Den Rest erledigen die Chirurg(innen) (hoffentlich)....


----------



## Muli (4 Okt. 2006)

Eine wirklich nette Therapeutin hast du da ... Und das alles auf Kosten der Krankenkasse, das würde mir auch gefallen 

Vielen Dank für diese schönen Bilder!


----------



## slyf3r (4 Okt. 2006)

boah, die is übelst heiss die kate (is doch die von kates playground oder? )

die habe ich noch nie nackt gesehen , nice


----------



## hightower (13 Okt. 2006)

tolle sexy maus
danke


----------



## sambalino (19 Dez. 2006)

olala, sexy Maus
schön anzusehen


----------



## congo64 (16 Jan. 2011)

wo ist die Praxis......


----------



## Punisher (16 Jan. 2011)

schöne Frisur


----------

